# My school is haunted!?!?!?!



## Peytons torts (Dec 16, 2014)

So there are rumors going around that the bell tower at my school is haunted because there was this girl a while ago who jumped to her death in the bell tower because she saw her boyfriend kissing another girl so anyway I was on Instagram and this photographer who does the school magazine was taking pictures after the basketball banquet and posted a picture which he didn't know that there was a figure in the bell tower but a person said "what is that in the bell tower" he didn't notice it until she screen shotted it and zoomed it up then posted it and now everybody that goes to my school is posting it here is the picture:


And here is the article I found about it it's the salinas high one


It's crazy even the janitors said they hear noises like crying, heels and like a big bell rung only once when they are cleaning at night


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

dude ghosts aren't real.


----------



## Peytons torts (Dec 16, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude ghosts aren't real.


Explain that then


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

Peytons torts said:


> Explain that then


photoshop


----------



## Peytons torts (Dec 16, 2014)

Peytons torts said:


> Explain that then


Then why do students and workers say they hear her and why did I find a note that my grandma wrote in my book saying she was proud of what I've become and mentioned about my ex and even said word for word " I wish I could have seen you go into high school standing high and speaking proud but that is not what the world wanted me to see I guess" I got my first boyfriend last year and I'm a freshmen this year. Also she died when I was in 6th grade....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

the workers and students could just be lying to get attention. (please don't take offense, I'm sorry if you do) your parents may have made the note, to add some closure from your grandmothers passing.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 16, 2014)

A bell tower? LOL, I imagine every school that has a bell tower, has at least one rumor of haunting. I never liked the idea if haunting, seems kind of sad to me, that a person's soul/spirit/life force, could be trapped here, just sad is all.


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 16, 2014)

It's possible, I've seen some things that are unexplainable. I use to not believe in "ghost" but I know what I saw and now I do believe there's something unexplainable. 

Kyle


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 17, 2014)

She killed herself because she saw her boyfriend KISSING someone......EH, she wouldn't have made it through adulthood for one reason or another, anyway.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 17, 2014)

Millerlite said:


> It's possible, I've seen some things that are unexplainable. I use to not believe in "ghost" but I know what I saw and now I do believe there's something unexplainable.
> 
> Kyle


There IS an explanation for absolutely everything. Comprehending it is another matter. Some things are just too bizarre for us to understand. (Myself included.)


----------



## wellington (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't know. I never believed in ghost, but who knows, not everything can be explained in such simple terms.


----------



## Peytons torts (Dec 17, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the workers and students could just be lying to get attention. (please don't take offense, I'm sorry if you do) your parents may have made the note, to add some closure from your grandmothers passing.


My parents didn't know about him I kept it a secret and I didn't have his phone number or anything so they could not have just seen texts or calls


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 17, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude ghostren't real.



I hate to tell you they are both me and my sister have done readings for people we have gifts.iv seen and heard
and talk to ghost


----------



## el_ote (Dec 17, 2014)

ok, im officially creeped out this morning.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 17, 2014)

So, let my try to analyze this:
A-The note: 
The note is very intriguing and contains parts of your life very few people would know. So here are the possibilities I can think of:
1- Your boyfriend may have written it as an act of kindness. Did your boyfriend know about your Grandma? If so, when did he know about her?
2- Your parents could have known about your boyfriend if one of your friends told them. Do you believe this is possible? 
3- Is there anyone who might have a motive for writing such a note?

B-The sounds the workers hear:
1- There is a possibility student may have created these noises to scare the cleaners. Do you think they may do this? 
2- The cleaners may have lied, like Nick has previously mentioned. Do you believe they have anything to gain from lying?
3- The nocebo effect may be at work. They may believe that the school is haunted, so their minds may create such sounds that don't actually exist. Do you think this is happening?

C-The photo: 
1- The photo seems fabricated when I really think of it. The poster has a lot to gain if he can convince people it's real; he is the school's photographer. Do you think this is the case?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't believe the school is haunted.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 17, 2014)

Do you think the school newspaper did this? They will probably benefit from such incidents.


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 17, 2014)

ZEROPILOT said:


> There IS an explanation for absolutely everything. Comprehending it is another matter. Some things are just too bizarre for us to understand. (Myself included.)


Yeah trust me I study science for school and everything has a reason, and I def. Agree. 2 cases in my life where it's unexplained. No way that what happened, happened with anything from this world. Like I said it changed the way I see the after life and "ghost" before that I was a no way they are real.

Kyle


----------



## Turtlepete (Dec 17, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude ghosts aren't real.



Dude, ghosts are some of my best friends. Speak for yourself!

Sounds like an elaborate high school prank.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 17, 2014)

ZEROPILOT said:


> There IS an explanation for absolutely everything. Comprehending it is another matter. Some things are just too bizarre for us to understand. (Myself included.)


I laughed so hard. I'll just ahead and include 'my brain'.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm a terrible scaredy cat, so all this stuff makes me FREAKED OUT  
I must say, I DO believe in ghosts... but I agree wit dmmj  thanks for giving me daily dose of 'Don't turn around'.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 17, 2014)

I believe in ghosts
. How can you believe in heaven or hell with out ghosts .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 17, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> I believe in ghosts
> . How can you believe in heaven or hell with out ghosts .


i don't believe there is a heaven or hell.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok that that means you're atheist and that's okay.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 17, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Ok that that means you're atheist and that's okay.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 17, 2014)

When ever I see a ghost, you know who I call!


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 17, 2014)

I think my house is haunted . For real shadows and noises all the time . My house was built in the 40s and I had it moved on my land then remodeled it . I've seen the shape of a woman in my laundry room that used to be a shared closet for two bedrooms. It's crazy but they don't mess with anyone or anything.


----------



## AmRoKo (Dec 17, 2014)

When I was younger my family lived in a haunted house. My dad didn't tell us that a young boy of the previous house owners had actually died in that house until years later when we were all chatting about strange things that have happened to us while living there (we had all kept the info of the different stuff we experienced while living there to ourselves apparently because we didn't want to make each other think we were crazy LOL). My mom was not thrilled to hear the news about the young boys death from my dad lol.

Anyways, ghosts/spirits are something you would have to experience in order to understand. No one will ever be able to convince me they don't exist and I wont be able to convince others that they do exist. I feel weird posting this on a tortoise forum but oh well. 

I do come from a family of crazy math people though lol.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 17, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> Dude, ghosts are some of my best friends. Speak for yourself!
> 
> Sounds like an elaborate high school prank.


I thought the worms were your best friends....

(unless I am confusing you with someone else.... then this is just awkward..)


----------



## dmmj (Dec 17, 2014)

I have never experienced anything weird, unless you count some of the posts n this forum.


----------



## Turtlepete (Dec 17, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> I thought the worms were your best friends....
> 
> (unless I am confusing you with someone else.... then this is just awkward..)



No no. I have been accused of HAVING worms several times on this forum. They aren't my friends though .


----------



## jaizei (Dec 17, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> No no. I have been accused of HAVING worms several times on this forum. They aren't my friends though .



On the bright side, at least you'd never be alone.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have never seen things but most definitely felt a presence believing it could have been my mom, I think. But it never got cold like people say, just a very different feeling that's unexplainable. Also I've heard on numerous occasions where someone was waking downstairs (our floors our creaky/loud) on certain spots & I would hear cabinet doors shut. My husband works midnights, so I would drink Budweisers until I pass out LOL and other times I wouldn't come home until very late because I was freaked out! But this has been awhile since I've heard things. My husband has felt a presence also in the bedroom many years ago. I've seriously considered hiring someone at one point to come in and tell me what's going on in this house after I woke up to ladies laughing & whispering in my ear. But I never wanted to know the truth. Nothing serious, just weird things. I could really freak you out with stories that happen with my husbands famiy ...they had to move out of their home due to hauntings! It does happen...I guess there is good, bad, and lost spirits out there. Not just his family, families in their neighborhood as well!! Believe it or not!


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 18, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> I have never seen things but most definitely felt a presence believing it could have been my mom, I think. But it never got cold like people say, just a very different feeling that's unexplainable. Also I've heard on numerous occasions where someone was waking downstairs (our floors our creaky/loud) on certain spots & I would hear cabinet doors shut. My husband works midnights, so I would drink Budweisers until I pass out LOL and other times I wouldn't come home until very late because I was freaked out! But this has been awhile since I've heard things. My husband has felt a presence also in the bedroom many years ago. I've seriously considered hiring someone at one point to come in and tell me what's going on in this house after I woke up to ladies laughing & whispering in my ear. But I never wanted to know the truth. Nothing serious, just weird things. I could really freak you out with stories that happen with my husbands famiy ...they had to move out of their home due to hauntings! It does happen...I guess there is good, bad, and lost spirits out there. Not just his family, families in their neighborhood as well!! Believe it or not!


I would love ti hear about your husbands old house . I like goast storys.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 18, 2014)

Let me tell you an excerpt from a book I have about the stories passed by tongue in the UAE:
Um Addwais:
Talking about Um Addwais is interesting and beautiful. Her characteristics and takes are very unique and wonderful. She was described by predecessors as one of the most beautiful women men can ever meet.

She is not only beautiful, but she, also, owns all the specifications of beauty, tenderness, sweet talk; and aroma of redolence which springs from the breezes of her steps when she walks slowly and tranquilly, 

Naming: 
All her names are derived from originally an essential thing, which is a tool for killing, it seems as a sickle which is called in the UAE (Das).....

Description: 
Um Addwais is described as a beautiful girl, very beautiful, elegant and graceful. Various beautiful perfumes and incense spring from her. Some people said one of her legs is a donkey leg, and the other is a sickle, and others said that both her legs are donkey legs while her hands and two sickles.

Despite the breathtaking beauty and splendid features, she has cat eyesX which are a prominent feature that indicate her belonging to the *jinn not people.

The Places of Her Appearance:
Um Addwais appears in populated residential neighborhood, in big cities and small villages. She any appear in the wilderness, prairie, wasteland, and gardens. She appears in almost all places where humans may exists,!the matter that enabled her to seduce and kill them. 

Tales about her;
Popular literature in the UAE is full of hundreds of anecdotes about Um Addwais, so it is difficult to find a person unfamiliar with her, or does not keep a tape about her. A lady mentions she had a unique tale about Um Addwais: "In the past, we used it get out early in every morning to fetch water from the well near the walls of the old city, and each group of girls used to meet at the house of one of us, then we go together to the needed well which is called "Attawi".

One night, someone knocked at our door, I got up because of the knocking sound, when I opened the door I found a strange girl at the door, I asked her about her needs, she said my friends had sent her to tell me to come quickly for an emergency situation in the usual place!

I believed her, because I was still under the influnce of sleep, I asked for permission to bring my canteen, but when I returned I hesitated, some things about the girl made me suspicious:
-First, her clothes were very clean and elegant 
- Second, her eyes looked like cat's eyes
-Third, the way of her speech and her freighting suspicious tunes.

I have her my canteen and told her to wait for me minutes at the door because I had forgotten an important thing in the house. So I entered, closed the door tightly, fled to my room, and closed it as well. Um Addwais felt that I had discovered her and escaped, I remained silent, then she threatened that she would tear the canteen, and soon I heard the sound of tearing that canteen which is made of think leather. She is strong and powerful. She can do anything. Thank God I am still alive."


*The jinn are creatures that are made of smokeless fire. Some are Muslims (i.e. they are good), other aren't Muslims (i.e. they are bad to people and bad in general).


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 19, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> I would love ti hear about your husbands old house . I like goast storys.


Ok...I've known the hubby's family since '97. Mother in law, father in law, husband, & his 2 sisters have stated the same stories at different times & at different occasions. But to make it short, it's your typical sounds, things moving, lights on & off, smells, doors shutting. My husbands sister was laying in bed and noticed a green dot above her bed which enlarged into a huge misty fog above her bed when she was going to sleep that made her scream in the middle of the night. Her whole family came running and the misty fog shriveled where the dot then dissipated. The family saw everything. Kind of scarred them! Same sister, would hear constant dragging of feet/foot steps coming near her at night in bed, but slowly on many nights. Her lights on her headboard would flicker. My mother in law would see the "girl" in the house at the end of the hallway & in her bedroom who would always just stare at her. Their priest came to their house numerous times to bless the house. But there's so many things that were told about this house, I'm forgetting, I'll have to ask them, it's late....they don't like to talk about it...ever!!!!! No one was ever hurt just scared. They moved out I know when they were repainting their walls and like blood was dripping down!. They're re-painted the walls again, & the same thing. They did the walls for a 3rd time & it came back worse! But like I said they hate to talk about it...they only taked about it earlier in the years due to being scared. Their neighbors experienced many similar issues. It's in Sterling Heights, MI. They had many residents after them move in the house but apprently didn't last either. Their house was a brand new home build in a subdivision.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 19, 2014)

I believe my old house had a ghost that helped me find stuff.... I would be looking for things and then a minute later it would just appear on top of what I had already searched. ... For example one time I was looking for my drivers license. Which then appeared in top of the purse I had already searched. .. another time I was looking for a shirt than then appear right ion top of a laundry basket.... another time I was looking all over for my cats collar and then all of a sudden it was in top if the dining room time... it was half a block from a cemetery but I only got a peaceful feeling when these things happened, no malice in any of it.

At my old house I was in the basement folding laundry and a human shaped shadow moved across the wall. And mine you the bulb was in the ceiling and I was home alone... Also at the house by cats would hear freaking upstairs and just freeze for 10 minutes or so....my new house does not seem haunted although the guy in the house behind mine died (apparent suicide and also happened the week i was at home after getting my tonsils out so literally died while I was about 100 feet away but not nothing spooky here yet


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 20, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> I believe my old house had a ghost that helped me find stuff.... I would be looking for things and then a minute later it would just appear on top of what I had already searched. ... For example one time I was looking for my drivers license. Which then appeared in top of the purse I had already searched. .. another time I was looking for a shirt than then appear right ion top of a laundry basket.... another time I was looking all over for my cats collar and then all of a sudden it was in top if the dining room time... it was half a block from a cemetery but I only got a peaceful feeling when these things happened, no malice in any of it.
> 
> At my old house I was in the basement folding laundry and a human shaped shadow moved across the wall. And mine you the bulb was in the ceiling and I was home alone... Also at the house by cats would hear freaking upstairs and just freeze for 10 minutes or so....my new house does not seem haunted although the guy in the house behind mine died (apparent suicide and also happened the week i was at home after getting my tonsils out so literally died while I was about 100 feet away but not nothing spooky here yet


Geeeeez...(about your neighbor) & yup unexplainable stuff. My thing is now reincarnation LOL...this time of year is hard for me because my mom is no longer here. She passed away years ago. But I swear she's reincarnated into a red cardinal LOL & I have my reasons why for sure on that! Even though a red cardinal is a male & the brown/dull ones are the females, but I guess I doesn't matter at this point.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 20, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Geeeeez...(about your neighbor) & yup unexplainable stuff. My thing is now reincarnation LOL...this time of year is hard for me because my mom is no longer here. She passed away years ago. But I swear she's reincarnated into a red cardinal LOL & I have my reasons why for sure on that! Even though a red cardinal is a male & the brown/dull ones are the females, but I guess I doesn't matter at this point.


If your mom in anything like mine we should have wanted to be a pretty one regardless of what gender it was!!


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 20, 2014)

My sun flower tattoo is based on a painting my grandpa did and one night I had a dream he came to tell me was was proud of me lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 22, 2014)

I went to Catholic school and it was VERY creepy! (It almost scared the religion right out of me.)


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 22, 2014)

Peytons torts said:


> So there are rumors going around that the bell tower at my school is haunted because there was this girl a while ago who jumped to her death in the bell tower because she saw her boyfriend kissing another girl so anyway I was on Instagram and this photographer who does the school magazine was taking pictures after the basketball banquet and posted a picture which he didn't know that there was a figure in the bell tower but a person said "what is that in the bell tower" he didn't notice it until she screen shotted it and zoomed it up then posted it and now everybody that goes to my school is posting it here is the picture:
> View attachment 110340
> 
> And here is the article I found about it it's the salinas high one
> ...




First of all ..yes there are spirits! How can anyone say they don't believe, but believe in the holy spirit is beyond me ..anyway I digress.... I can't help but get the feeling this is not real. I am an intuitive empath, with some spirit reading abilities. I just get the feeling this photo has been doctored in some way.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 22, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> I think my house is haunted . For real shadows and noises all the time . My house was built in the 40s and I had it moved on my land then remodeled it . I've seen the shape of a woman in my laundry room that used to be a shared closet for two bedrooms. It's crazy but they don't mess with anyone or anything.



Does she wear blue? And have shoulder length brown hair...


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 22, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> I have never seen things but most definitely felt a presence believing it could have been my mom, I think. But it never got cold like people say, just a very different feeling that's unexplainable. Also I've heard on numerous occasions where someone was waking downstairs (our floors our creaky/loud) on certain spots & I would hear cabinet doors shut. My husband works midnights, so I would drink Budweisers until I pass out LOL and other times I wouldn't come home until very late because I was freaked out! But this has been awhile since I've heard things. My husband has felt a presence also in the bedroom many years ago. I've seriously considered hiring someone at one point to come in and tell me what's going on in this house after I woke up to ladies laughing & whispering in my ear. But I never wanted to know the truth. Nothing serious, just weird things. I could really freak you out with stories that happen with my husbands famiy ...they had to move out of their home due to hauntings! It does happen...I guess there is good, bad, and lost spirits out there. Not just his family, families in their neighborhood as well!! Believe it or not!



The laughing woman was deceased family .. They gather and watch over you. Take comfort in that. The walking and creaking are from an older woman who goes about her daily tasks of living. She is harmless and won't bother you. There is nothing in your home is harmful ...except too many beers ..you could fall and hurt yourself!


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 22, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Geeeeez...(about your neighbor) & yup unexplainable stuff. My thing is now reincarnation LOL...this time of year is hard for me because my mom is no longer here. She passed away years ago. But I swear she's reincarnated into a red cardinal LOL & I have my reasons why for sure on that! Even though a red cardinal is a male & the brown/dull ones are the females, but I guess I doesn't matter at this point.



Your mom is not the cardinal ...she sends cardinals to you! It is her way of letting you know she will always be with you.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 22, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> I believe my old house had a ghost that helped me find stuff.... I would be looking for things and then a minute later it would just appear on top of what I had already searched. ... For example one time I was looking for my drivers license. Which then appeared in top of the purse I had already searched. .. another time I was looking for a shirt than then appear right ion top of a laundry basket.... another time I was looking all over for my cats collar and then all of a sudden it was in top if the dining room time... it was half a block from a cemetery but I only got a peaceful feeling when these things happened, no malice in any of it.
> 
> At my old house I was in the basement folding laundry and a human shaped shadow moved across the wall. And mine you the bulb was in the ceiling and I was home alone... Also at the house by cats would hear freaking upstairs and just freeze for 10 minutes or so....my new house does not seem haunted although the guy in the house behind mine died (apparent suicide and also happened the week i was at home after getting my tonsils out so literally died while I was about 100 feet away but not nothing spooky here yet



Your old house had a trickster there all right! A young man, who would move things and put them back. He just wanted to play. Animals are very sensitive to spirits..


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2014)

ZEROPILOT said:


> She killed herself because she saw her boyfriend KISSING someone......EH, she wouldn't have made it through adulthood for one reason or another, anyway.



This picture and concept is quite interesting to me. Supposedly a modern era girl saw her bf in a compromising situation, kills herself, then haunts the bell tower in Elizabethan era clothing. I mean, really?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 22, 2014)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> The laughing woman was deceased family .. They gather and watch over you. Take comfort in that. The walking and creaking are from an older woman who goes about her daily tasks of living. She is harmless and won't bother you. There is nothing in your home is harmful ...except too many beers ..you could fall and hurt yourself!


I like that....that is comforting  that made me smile


----------



## Peytons torts (Dec 22, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> This picture and concept is quite interesting to me. Supposedly a modern era girl saw her bf in a compromising situation, kills herself, then haunts the bell tower in Elizabethan era clothing. I mean, really?


Well it was on prom night in like the early 1900's


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 22, 2014)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Your mom is not the cardinal ...she sends cardinals to you! It is her way of letting you know she will always be with you.


Ok....I'm going to cry now....how do you know stuff like this


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Your old house had a trickster there all right! A young man, who would move things and put them back. He just wanted to play. Animals are very sensitive to spirits..



I see your just like me what a great gift.my sister is the same to where are u are u in the us


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 22, 2014)

Although uncon


Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Your old house had a trickster there all right! A young man, who would move things and put them back. He just wanted to play. Animals are very sensitive to spirits..


Although unconventional by my beliefs, I must say that my dog seems to see, follow and have conversations (mostly growling) with something that I can't see. And it happens a lot!


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Although uncon
> 
> Although unconventional by my beliefs, I must say that my dog seems to see, follow and have convers (mostly growling) with something that I can't see. And it happens a lot!



Just cuz yoi cant see it doesnt mean ots not there.cant see air but we breath it.there always finding new fish in the sea .get a sage bundle and burn it in. every cornner ever closets telling it to go into the light


----------



## puffy137 (Dec 22, 2014)

Dogs can smell death long after the event , but all this supernatural stuff is just wishful thinking . As far as ghosts, haven't believed in them since reading the last paragraph of Wuthering Heights at the age of 14. I would hate to have to live in fear , even if I do have a vivid imagination


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

puffy137 said:


> Dogs can smell death long after the event , but all this supernatural stuff is just wishful thinking . As far as ghosts, haven't believed in them since reading the last paragraph of Wuthering Heights at the age of 14. I would hate to have to live in fear , even if I do have a vivid imagination



They are real i have seen,been tuched,and talk to them before iv done reading and even stopped people in the grocery store before im not saying every time something falls its a ghost but iv done this since i was about 9 that i can remember but if you have to not belive to get threw life then go for it somethings are scary iv walked into houses and automatically started crying and couldnt be there or i did a ready on a abandon house why everyone left its.still empty


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 22, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Ok....I'm going to cry now....how do you know stuff like this



Every time you see one just say Hi Mom. ... I asking me how I know ..would be the same as asking you how you breath.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 22, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> I see your just like me what a great gift.my sister is the same to where are u are u in the us



I am in the U.S ..in Ohio to be specific. My grandmother was the same way and so was my Aunt. My grandmother would call and ask how long have you been sick? Or she would call and tell me not to go someplace, or do something. And everyone knew, you always listened to her!


----------



## puffy137 (Dec 22, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> They are real i have seen,been tuched,and talk to them before iv done reading and even stopped people in the grocery store before im not saying every time something falls its a ghost but iv done this since i was about 9 that i can remember but if you have to not belive to get threw life then go for it somethings are scary iv walked into houses and automatically started crying and couldnt be there or i did a ready on a abandon house why everyone left its.still empty


Bless. guess you are an extra sensitive soul. For me I have enough to do worrying about wickedness in real life , without worrying about( things that go bump in the night)


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

sonpartyof4 said:


> I am in the U.S ..in Ohio to be specific. My grandmother was the same way and so was my Aunt. My grandmother would call and ask how long have you been sick? Or she would call and tell me not to go someplace, or do something. And everyone knew, you always listened to her!



Im in ohio to how awesome my sister and my dad are also the same way and my daughter and its hard because shes 7 i have to tell her its ok i wouldnt 
trade this gift for anything but iv had some scary things happen and there was this one guy at the grocery store i stoped and he was in pain and i could sense it i was going to walk away but couldnt i had to read him


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 22, 2014)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Every time you see one just say Hi Mom. ... I asking me how I know ..would be the same as asking you how you breath.


I ALWAYS say Hi Mom when I see a red Cardinal...it naturally just comes out! I don't see them often, in fact I never saw cardinals until she passed. They show them selves to me, I have never gone out of my way to look for them  they are beautiful. I haven't seen one in a while however.


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

puffy137 said:


> Bless. guess you are an extra sensitive soul. For me I have enough to do worrying about wickedness in real life , without worrying about( things that go bump in the night)



I know what you mean sometimes i try to turn it off when im at home and cant 
boyfriend hates it lol.my daughter was getting into this program at school fir extra reading help and i had to have a cps worker come to the house to fill out paper work and i decribed her whole house and everything and my friend i decribed her aunt who is passed and her house.and told her things her aunt only said to her i like making people happy lime that


----------



## puffy137 (Dec 22, 2014)

I sought, and soon discovered, the three headstones on the slope next the moor: the middle one grey, and half buried in the heath; Edgar Linton’s only harmonised by the turf and moss creeping up its foot; Heathcliff’s still bare.

I lingered round them, under that benign sky: watched the moths fluttering among the heath and harebells, listened to the soft wind breathing through the grass, and wondered how any one could ever imagine unquiet slumbers for the sleepers in that quiet earth. EMILY BRONTE. last words of WUTHERING HEIGHTS


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 22, 2014)

Thats a cool gift to have . I wish I had it would love to talk to my aunt that pasted a few months ago. .


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Thats a cool gift to have . I wish I had it would love to talk to my aunt that pasted a few months ago. .



It is to a point a cool.gift but with good there isalso bad there this on time at my moms house as a kid we had pictures hanging the wall and i looked.at one pic of my sister and.it completely changed to this old man. and he shot right out of it at me trying. to scare me and it didnt then my sister saw it and it scared her lol


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 22, 2014)

Thats awesome stuff .


----------



## dmmj (Dec 22, 2014)

So if I die while naked (it's in the works), will I haunt the place I died in, naked?


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 22, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> My sun flower tattoo is based on a painting my grandpa did and one night I had a dream he came to tell me was was proud of me lol


Ok. So another creepy thing on this thread.... I don't remember posting this or having this dream... So I am pretty sure I did actually suffer a concussion...


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 22, 2014)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Your old house had a trickster there all right! A young man, who would move things and put them back. He just wanted to play. Animals are very sensitive to spirits..


And second creepy thing on this post.... a teenage boy who was about my age died suddenly of an undiagnosed heart problem at a football game was buried at this cemetery and when the weird things would happen I would sense a young male presence and always wondered if it was him. And there was never anything scary because I felt like he knew and respected that I would freak out!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 22, 2014)

dmmj said:


> So if I die while naked (it's in the works), will I haunt the place I died in, naked?


OMG...LOL...I almost chocked on my Cheetos


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

dmmj said:


> So if I die while naked (it's in the works), will I haunt the place I died in, naked?



No you can project your self as you want to be seen lol naked not sure you want everyone seeng you in your birthday suit


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 22, 2014)

dmmj said:


> So if I die while naked (it's in the works), will I haunt the place I died in, naked?


Yeah thats the just of it . As long as you have unfinished business.


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thats like a beth or Bethany has tryed to talk to me i dont know why


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 22, 2014)

Don't know any beth or bethany? ???


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

Could be anyone around me


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 22, 2014)

So you can walk by someone and just fill a spirit?


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes i have stopped people in the grocery store before


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

Or i can feel there pain my sister is the same way


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 22, 2014)

Thats cool . So people actually listen? And don't call you crazy?


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes because i can tell them things there aunt,grandma who used to say or what the.looked like or if i feel there pain and there.not showing it ill tell them there knee will get better i know i sound crazy plenty of my friends thought i was till one day there aunt came threw and i tell them about a conversation they had before they passed on or i read a house to my friend and she looked up the records and that person lived there and i evsn told them what he died of and it was there


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

I even got offerd a job at the heath center a cuple years a go to do readings i didnt take it i didnt want to do it for a living


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 22, 2014)

I wish you lived close to me so you could read me . Haha


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ya i.dont think you completely belive in all this


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 22, 2014)

Really? I do! I'm not messing with you . My house has goast!


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ya. Then it would be a fun read unless they where harmful then not lol


----------



## alex_ornelas (Dec 22, 2014)

This might be photo shopped but there is another side that is intelligent that we should never mess with like the ouiji board


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 22, 2014)

I believe 100% this is photo shopped now. I get nothing from the photo, so I did some research and I found the "spirit" in the photo and recreated it. If anyone is interested I will post it


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 22, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Really? I do! I'm not messing with you . My house has goast!



Where are you from Mike?


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 22, 2014)

Texas, New Caney


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 22, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Texas, New Caney



Well that is too far for a house call! I am in Ohio...


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 22, 2014)

You're a clairvoyant also?


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 22, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> You're a clairvoyant also?



I am a intuitive empath with divination abilities, I use tarot cards as well.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Dec 22, 2014)

"I see dead people!"


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 22, 2014)

Eric Phillips said:


> "I see dead people!"



Sometimes...they will pop up in my bedroom, in my car, standing next to me at the kitchen sink, my front porch, behind me while I am on the computer ...sometimes it can be unnerving!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh I can't believe that I forgot this....before my mom passed away she always saw the #'s 1007 for nearly 20 years. On license pates, totals at stores, prices on items, just random stuff. She would tell me, I'm going to die oct, 7 or October 2007. I would get so angry at her for stating crap like that. She would play that # on lotto tickets. HOWEVER, my mom got very sick and then died of cancer in 2009, I was with her as much as I possibly could!! She took her last breath at 10:07 am on a beautiful Sunday morning.

Many months after her passing I started to see the #'s 909 on everything!! I've never experienced anything like it! I would take pictures and send it to people because of what happened with my mom & now here I am dealing with #'s I see that just are almost standing out or highlighted for me to see. Now nearly 6 years later I see the time more than anything!!! I don't associate this # or time as a negative #, it's almost another sign from my mom...her birthday was September 9th.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 22, 2014)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Sometimes...they will pop up in my bedroom, in my car, standing next to me at the kitchen sink, my front porch, behind me while I am on the computer ...sometimes it can be unnerving!


I could NOT handle that at all!!! Is it Random individuals or loved ones? Do spirits try to communicate with you all the time because they know you can relate to them. At what age did this start? Very interesting!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 22, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Yes i have stopped people in the grocery store before


How long has this been going on, like when you began to read people? I find this stuff so bizarre!!! Only because I don't have this speciality I suppose!!! I use to be obsessed watching all those ghost shows but I freak myself out! I want to know, but I don't.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 22, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> I could NOT handle that at all!!! Is it Random individuals or loved ones? Do spirits try to communicate with you all the time because they know you can relate to them. At what age did this start? Very interesting!



It is random people! 

My loved ones come to me in dreams mostly, or I will smell them and then I feel them..so I will say Hi dad, and then I will sometimes see them. I have always had spirits around me, from my earliest memories.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 22, 2014)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> It is random people!
> 
> My loved ones come to me in dreams mostly, or I will smell them and then I feel them..so I will say Hi dad, and then I will sometimes see them. I have always had spirits around me, from my earliest memories.


So very interesting...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 22, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> So very interesting...thanks for sharing!!



Thank you for not judging! I love to share!


----------



## puffy137 (Dec 22, 2014)

dmmj said:


> So if I die while naked (it's in the works), will I haunt the place I died in, naked?


lol


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 22, 2014)

My boyfriend?.... ex boyfriend?..... Some guy I know.... is looking at buying 30 acre farm with a small cemetery on the property. About 20 graves from.what we could see. Like real, full size granite headstones. Right now I am fascinated by it... who are these people? What's their history? Are they the original family that owned the property? ....

But then I think about ever spending the night there alone and I dunno.... I'd probably pee my pants if my dog so much as looked at me funny. 

I am so intrigued by this stuff... As long as it's day time and I'm not alone. Lol. I get weird vibes at times from places but get too freaked out to actually consider if it's actually something more than me scaring myself silly.


----------



## el_ote (Dec 23, 2014)

great thread here. I believe. I feel id be too afraid to "see" someone/something, and I think that, more than anything keeps me "closed".


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 23, 2014)

el_ote said:


> great thread here. I believe. I feel id be too afraid to "see" someone/something, and I think that, more than anything keeps me "closed".



It can be surreal at times.... Other times very overwhelming. Keep yourself in a white bubble of bright light.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Dec 23, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> My boyfriend?.... ex boyfriend?..... Some guy I know.... is looking at buying 30 acre farm with a small cemetery on the property. About 20 graves from.what we could see. Like real, full size granite headstones. Right now I am fascinated by it... who are these people? What's their history? Are they the original family that owned the property? ....
> 
> But then I think about ever spending the night there alone and I dunno.... I'd probably pee my pants if my dog so much as looked at me funny.
> 
> I am so intrigued by this stuff... As long as it's day time and I'm not alone. Lol. I get weird vibes at times from places but get too freaked out to actually consider if it's actually something more than me scaring myself silly.




The vibes could be you getting yourself psyched up, which can trigger the 'fight or flight' response which makes you just want to get the heck out of there! Just because the remains of a physical body are in the ground there doesn't mean their spirit is there! Spirit doesn't wander around and then when they get tired jump back into a grave! You have nothing to worry about, other than the ex boyfriend, boyfriend or friend... Not a good match between you two.


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 23, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> How long has this been going on, like wh you began to read people? I find this stuff so bizarre!!! Only because I don't have this speciality I suppose!!! I use to be obsessed watching all those ghost shows but I freak myself out! I want to know, but I don't.



Iv been for a few yeara now but always.had spirts around me actually had one mess with me this morning so we have 2 cars one older and one new so last night the bew car keys where on the kitchen counter and we went to be andthere been this person in my house that turns the hall light on from time to time well we surched the house top to bottom trying to find the key there no where to be found so my bf goes out starts the old car and looks in there noting looks in the.new car that was locked is now unlocked there not in there comes back into the house hes looking im looking and i yell at this ghost to put the keys back and get rhe ##@# out of my house the keys turn up in the old car next to his sun glasses in the middle of the car mind you this is at 4 am


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 23, 2014)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> It is random people!
> 
> My loved ones come to me in dreams mostly, or I will smell them and then I feel them..so I will say Hi dad, and then I will sometimes see them. I have always had spirits around me, from my earliest memories.



Just have a question for you when i was a teen and goinf threw this i saw shadow people i didnt know what they where ido now have you ever seen them


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 23, 2014)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Thank you for not judging! I love to share!


Most definitely not


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 23, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Iv been for a few yeara now but always.had spirts around me actually had one mess with me this morning so we have 2 cars one older and one new so last night the bew car keys where on the kitchen counter and we went to be andthere been this person in my house that turns the hall light on from time to time well we surched the house top to bottom trying to find the key there no where to be found so my bf goes out starts the old car and looks in there noting looks in the.new car that was locked is now unlocked there not in there comes back into the house hes looking im looking and i yell at this ghost to put the keys back and get rhe ##@# out of my house the keys turn up in the old car next to his sun glasses in the middle of the car mind you this is at 4 am


That's just insane!!!


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 23, 2014)

Shh, he's building me a huge 2 story tortoise table. I gotta at least be nice for another week or so....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 23, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> Shh, he's building me a huge 2 story tortoise table. I gotta at least be nice for another week or so....


Now that's Funny!


----------

